

TFT-LCD Production Process Explained - pdknsk
http://lgdnewsroom.com/products-solutions/next-generation-display/4473

======
jonsen
I became suspicious when TFT was spelled out as Thin Film _Translator_ and
sure enough the whole piece turned out to be somewhat mumbo jumbo.

------
altrego99
Impressive feat.

